# plow driver needed- eastern mass



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I need a reliable plow operator to work at a commercial office park north of Boston. Good pay, good work environment, and nice equipment. Must be able to plow with a 1 ton dump truck. PM if you might be interested- thanks


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Where abouts, I might be able to find someone for you..


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey MySTIC, where in Peabody are you located? 

I'm from Peabody. I've driven a class B plowtruck on the highway, and I drive a lifted f150 daily, I'm sur i could handle that rig.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Bow St. up near lynnfield.


----------

